# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > CodeIgniter >  یک سوال

## ahmand

با عرض سلام و خسته نباشید خدمت دوستان عزیز .
  من برای یکی از سایت هام سیستم چت آنلاین پشتیبان کاربر طراحی کردم و الان دارم ازش استفاده می کنم .
  میخوام همین چت رو روی سایتم های دیگه ای که دارم قرار بدم . نمیخوام کدها رو کامل روی بقیه ی سایت هام قرار بدم .

  پشتیبانی رو با php نوشتم .
  یک دستور یا کدی مثل include که بشه صفحه ای رو از روی سایت دیگه برداشت .

  ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنین

----------


## artablog

میتونید از iframe استفاده کنید.
https://www.w3schools.com/html/html_iframe.asp

----------

